
A small team of student AI coders beats Google’s machine learning code - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611858/small-team-of-ai-coders-beats-googles-code/
======
majos
Maybe someone more familiar with deep learning can weigh in, but this bit

> Howard’s team was able to compete with the likes of Google by doing a lot of
> simple things. These include making sure that the images fed to its training
> algorithm were cropped correctly: “These are the obvious, dumb things that
> many researchers wouldn’t even think to do,” Howard says.

makes it sound like they got better performance by offloading some work to the
pre-processing stage. Or maybe I don't really understand how this benchmark
works?

